# New Garrison in the stable



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

So far I have field stripped, inspected, cleaned and lubed. Sunday it will get really loud!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I did run fifty rounds of 230 grain ball through the Garrison today. It was accurate beyond my skills for certain. I might look at different sights.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

How did it go? Love the new piece by the way


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

JamesCC said:


> How did it go? Love the new piece by the way


It went very well. The gun is very accurate and so far seems pretty reliable but only fifty rounds down range so far. I am ordering Wilson Combat mags and a fiber optic front sight this week. 
We should have decent weather again next week so I will shoot another $30 box of range ammo then.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I installed new "Cool Hand" G10 grip panels today. Lots of traction on these guys. I ordered a fiber optic front sight from Springfield today also.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

So far I am only one hundred and twenty shots in with the new Garrison. I found that one of my three new Springfield magazines is a problem child. I am going to cull all of the S.A. mags and go with all Wilson Combat magazines. I received two in the mail the other day and I am ordering more tonight.
I think I have found a damn good gun here. I do need to polish up my technique at running it though.
BTW, eight shots off hand at thirty feet, flyers on the right were shots seven and eight.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man Goldwing, that pistols "legit"! Nice looking gun.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Man Goldwing, that pistols "legit"! Nice looking gun.


I just did a restock on forty-fives. Going to give it some range time this week. I think that it was a sound investment.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Man Goldwing, that pistols "legit"! Nice looking gun.


Thanks berrettatoter! It really shoots well. It has caused me to work hard on living up to the pistol's potential.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> Thanks berrettatoter! It really shoots well. It has caused me to work hard on living up to the pistol's potential.


Sometimes, that is easier said than done! Lol. I can shoot a handgun well enough to center mass a human target quickly, but I am no "bulls eye" handgun guy.


----------

